# has Ming hit the Wall?



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is 22 but this is alot of basketball for such a big guy. I hope he doesn't get injured.


----------



## Old School (Dec 17, 2002)

*at least he has a good base*

if he were the same weight but had Manute's or Ralph Sampson's legs I'd be worried.

but you're right he's gotta be tired


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

he looks good to me, he is used to this kind of restless busy schedule all his career, nba should be a piece of cake for him.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

the guy's been playing basketball non stop for practically two years already... he's hit the wall, crossed it and hit it again.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*has Ming hit the Wall?*
I don't know, but if he has, I sure feel sorry for that wall.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

^lol


I think Yao should really hit the gym and put on some more weight, like 20-30 pounds. If he does that hell be unstoppable, he shouldnt be a skinny player.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he is struggling mightily..the fanfare is already dying down.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> he is struggling mightily..the fanfare is already dying down.


Haha... don't think so. Just named as an All-Star. But how can he have any rest with so many games every year (regular season games, playoff games if Rox make it, ASG, NT games, pre-season games and I am sure some exhibition/invitation games)?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> *has Ming hit the Wall?*
> I don't know, but if he has, I sure feel sorry for that wall.


that is nice!

Ya..but I do think Yao kind of hit the wall there, he is getting tired, that's what I got from a Chinese article I read, and what is up with him in the game against the Pistons, he took only 4 shots!!?? I though Francis or Mobley now will realize how effective and valueable this man is, but now looks like they were back to their ball hogging form.


----------

